# New to Fly Fishing - Please Help



## Sedge (Apr 30, 2012)

Just learned how to fly fish. What are good flies to use to catch reds in the Bay? I'm going to need a road map for fly fishing in the Bay, so any help is appreciated. I plan on wading somewhere around the Portofino area. What can I catch and what should I use? Again, any help and tips is very greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm right there with ya. Just picked up a fly rod a month or so ago.

Clouser and Lefty's Deceiver. One in white, one in chartreuse, and one that has both.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

EP baitfish imitations work well also. Try olive/tan/gray over white.


----------



## johnpaul (Jul 6, 2011)

*new here also*

Hey just getting into fly myself. Any were I can wet a few flies around pcola area.


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

When you newbs want to go? I go every Sunday. been going offshore but wouldnt mind taking a few newbies out. There are local flies for sale that work good, and can always order them from BlackFly in J-ville


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm off all next week! When should we go?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Also....I'm heading to Atlanta and plan to visit Fish Hawk Atlanta. Anybody need anything specific then let me know.


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Off next Sunday if any one wants to try the fly


----------

